# pastel 100% het pied/spider 100% het albino?



## munchkin77 (Sep 20, 2008)

hi im going to put my pastel 100% het pied male to my spider 100% het albino female soon.would any of the babys be het for somethink?
cheers matt


----------



## Herpo14292 (Dec 30, 2009)

munchkin77 said:


> hi im going to put my pastel 100% het pied male to my spider 100% het albino female soon.would any of the babys be het for somethink?
> cheers matt


Im not 100% on my python genetics but i will give it a go.


Normals
Normal Het pied
Normal Het albino
Normal het pied het albino
Pastel 
Pastel het pied
Pastel het albino
Pastel het pied het albino
Spider
Spider het pied
Spider het albino
Spider het pied het albino
Spider Pastel
Spider pastel het pied
Spider pastel het albino
Spider pastel het pied het albino

I think they are the out comes. with a 6.25% chance of each from each egg.
I Don't know why you would want to make that much of a genetic muck around, it would do myhead in but if anyone spots anything wrong there correct me.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

You would get Normals, Pastels, Spiders and Bumblebees, all 50% ph Pied and 50% ph Albino.


----------



## munchkin77 (Sep 20, 2008)

*cheers*

cheers guys so if i did get some Bumblebees they would be 50% het pied and 50% het albino?blackecho?
and about the(I Don't know why you would want to make that much of a genetic muck around) comment,becos i wont a bumblebee and BECOS I CAN!!! cheers matt


----------



## Herpo14292 (Dec 30, 2009)

munchkin77 said:


> cheers guys so if i did get some Bumblebees they would be 50% het pied and 50% het albino?blackecho?
> and about the(I Don't know why you would want to make that much of a genetic muck around) comment,becos i wont a bumblebee and BECOS I CAN!!! cheers matt


 
No the bumblebees (spider pastels as I stated im not 100% on my ball morphs) will have a 25% chance of being het for both pied and albino.


----------



## munchkin77 (Sep 20, 2008)

im playing matey no worrys,cheers matt.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Herpo14292 said:


> the bumblebees will have a 25% chance of being het for both pied and albino.


different way of saying Blackecho's quote...



Blackecho said:


> You would get Normals, Pastels, Spiders and Bumblebees, all 50% ph Pied and 50% ph Albino.


both correct...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Herpo14292 said:


> Im not 100% on my python genetics but i will give it a go.
> 
> 
> Normals
> ...


spot on...

all 4 visual types have a 2:4 chance of being either:
het for albino
het for pied
which is classed as "50% poss het"


----------



## munchkin77 (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks again all,matt ps have a good new year.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

OP, are you planning on going down this route ?
you'll be chasing ahelluva lot of dead ends...


----------



## munchkin77 (Sep 20, 2008)

hahaha was thinking about it,unless i pick an albino male up some where or a pied female,but would love a pastel 100% het pied female.see wot comes up in the next 2 months.me thinks.matt


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

just hope its a high yellow pastel for your sake...
"browned out" pastel pieds look crap


----------

